# Aggression I need help



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

When I bought my dog I saw both of the parents and they were both friendly. That is not the case for my dog. It’s my fault because I didn’t socialize him while growing up so he is aggressive. I was wondering if his genetics have changed because of my mistake. And I was wondring if I would breed him would his puppies would carry that aggression with them .


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just a few thoughts off the top of my head. His genetics would not change due to how he was or was not socialized. Socialization has many definitions, and most aren't necessary for a well bred dog to grow up well. My dogs didn't go to dog parks, stores, or to festivals. They went to obedience training, a couple parades, out for walks, camping with us. They were expected to listen, obey and not act like idiots. Breeding is a completely different issue. You don't know why he is aggressive (what does he do, what do you call aggressive) so of course this temperament could be passed on to any puppies. If his behavior is due to poor training, and expectations that your dog doesn't understand then that would not be passed on. At this point in your dog's life, so many things obviously need to be dealt with before you even have the thought of breeding cross your brain. People with experience here will ask, how old is he, what kind of training has he had, aggressive to dogs, people or children? Start there and people may be able to help you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My male was a baby during one of hte coldest winters on record. He didn't "socialize" at all. Genetics are genetics. I doubt the aggression is due to a lack of socialization. What exactly is he doing?


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

Let me honest I know it’s bad but for about a month I kept him in a his kennel which is about 10 by 10 because I had no where to put him. The aggresion started after this period of time. Because my mother didn’t want him inside no more. I moved out already and got my own place so he is in backyard now and In house. He seems a lot calmer now but I don’t trust him. 

One time he bit my friend that came into my house without knocking don’t know if that’s acceptable or not because he’s protective of me. Another time he bit my girlfriend while I was struggling to put on a cheap harness on him. I was trying for about 8 min. When I take him for walks and to park he doesn’t bark at people. I make sure he’s on leash. And other dogs he won’t do anything to them unless they are aggressive back to him. I don’t trust him near strangers. Around my family he is fine but strangers no. My gf can be around him too now.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

I know it’s genetics but why didn’t my dogs parents bark at me or didn’t bite me? That’s what I’m trying to understand.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old is your dog?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I wouldn't necessarily characterize this behavior as aggression. First case, would have been more appropriate to do a bark and hold and maybe he started out that way but your friend didn't stop. I wasn't there. I can't say. Second case when your dog is anxious, excited, overwrought --- how was your gf acting? what was she doing? probably only ramping up the dog more. What I see here is that you need to work with the harness & the dog alone until this can go more smoothly.


How old were your dogs parents vs how old is your dog? And different circumstances = different outcomes.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

My dog is 2 years old now.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

Dogs parents where about 5 or 4


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

when he bit my gf and friend is when he was about 1 and I say about 2 months. It was also when I kept him in kennel most of time.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

She wasn’t ramp up dog but she was just staring at him . He also was jumping around because he didn’t want the harness on him .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Staring can elicit a number of different behavoirs from a dog, biting is one of them. It can be perceived as a threat. Seems unusual that it would happen with someone he knows though. How well did he know her when this occurred?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you done any training with him at all? He sounds completely unmanageable and out of control.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

About 3 months and she would go on walks with us.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

I trained him to poop and pee outside and sit stay down that’s about it. He is very obedient as in doing simple commands. He just won’t run off either. He stays by my side all the time.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

When he bit my gf It freaked me out and he regretted it instantly I still don’t know why he but my gf.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

When he bit my friend he barked at him then my friend kept walking towards him then he bit him.


----------



## Alexg_7 (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone be free to message me I’ll take any advice to help train my dog. Or so I can explain situation better.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Just because the parents weren't necessarily outright aggressive doesn't mean that a _mix_ of their genetics will produce a dog that isn't aggressive. I would be willing to bet the parents weren't solid dogs, but it really doesn't matter because you have your dog here and now. It sounds like he needs a lot more training and a good outlet for his energy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Gsds come with a wide array of temperaments, thresholds, drives, and nerves. You would be best off having a trainer with working dog experience come and evaluate yours and help you understand exactly what you have and how to work with him. If you post a general location someone may have some suggestions for trainers in your area.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

From your own words it sounds like he's in the kennel a lot. Do you exercise him every day...run him, long long walks, obedience work, etc.? Just a theory because we don't have more info from you but it could also be that he's frustrated from being in the crate a lot. Biting may be a way for him to release that energy and frustration. It may or may not be the reason in your case. Something I learned from the people in this forum and other sources...a tired dog is a calm dog.

You also said that you "don't trust him around strangers." You already defeated yourself there. They can sense these things, like when you pull back on a leash when strangers approach or you tighten your grip on the leash. They can feel the tension and they will react to how you are at that moment.

Also, maybe the more experienced GSD owners in here can answer this...aren't harnesses not an appropriate tool to use on dogs like GSDs (unless they're very obedient)? I've read that harnesses encourage pulling. I've never used one so I don't know.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Find a balanced trainer in your area who has experience with GSD's. If you tell us what area you are in someone can probably recommend one. No offense intended but you sound young and in over your head. Both those instance sound like fearful responses, not aggression. Most truly aggressive dogs don't bark, they just bite. Staring a dog down is a no-no, unless you have the experience and ability to back it up you are issuing a challenge you will lose.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*biting*

You should not be afraid of your dog, you should be guiding him learn and behave, a scared owner can’t help a scared dog. Don’t give up on your dog. Both of you would come out of this ok with some quality training and knowledge=YOU CAN DO IT.


----------

